# KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Towers | 51 fl x 3 | U/C



## Urbanaticum (Dec 23, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--deleted--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


>


----


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

from Greater KL fb


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

A nice-looking addition to a great city.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

April 2nd, 2014



ejatidiaz said:


> Taken yesterday from Kg Baru


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

03/08/2014

4 by afiqnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Sept 2014



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 30 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Sept 2014



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 72 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

November 1st, 2014



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0272 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

November 13, 2014


archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0395 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

March 2015




Izzz said:


> i think this one is T/O


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Credits to semsemyee

Masterplan


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur_040 by Etienne and Akiko, on Flickr





FayedLee said:


> 9/5/15: Huge and gorgeous!!





World 2 World said:


> by Julie


........


----------



## realitybites-u (Sep 20, 2011)

UjaiDidida said:


> 13 Sept 2015
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida IMG_1431 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


...


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Phase 2 is under construction now


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

do you have photos that they indeed are U&C now? Phase 1 looks complete already


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

KillerZavatar said:


> do you have photos that they indeed are U&C now? Phase 1 looks complete already


they are constructing the second tower from phase 2
based on the photo below


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oct 2015

from izzz


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Any+update?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

are these really over 200m?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Dean_14 said:


> Jan 2019
> IMG_1563 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Feb 2019

Phase 2

IMG_2108 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

KillerZavatar said:


> are these really over 200m?


yes it is, 200m sharp. the mere reason why it looks shorter than it actually is, due to its big fat body with width size is even larger than an individual petronas tower


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dec 2019



lelaki_melayu2003 said:


> Taken on 7/12/2019:


----------

